# Fishing the Trent-Severn



## BelwoodPikeHunter (Feb 17, 2009)

werd
im heading up for a boat trip on the Trent-Severn waterway this summer to hopefully catch (and rerlease) some big muskie. i am new to muskie fishing and am wondering if anyone is familiar with fishing the area. if so, i would greatly appreciate any advice on fishing between Bobcaygeon and Rosedale. tips on hotspots. prefered lures and presentations, and good tackle choices woud all be greatly apreciated.

thanks


----------

